
Educational Augmented Reality for kids - bitaris
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/educational-augmented-reality-for-kids#/
======
4684499
Hmm, I think the app could just play a video of real world instead of 3D
models. And about those fairy tales books, it seem the only needed part is the
book cover? :/

